# Acana chicken large breed adult?????



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

We tried Acana large breed last summer and it did not work well for my girls. Three months of soft mushy poops, constant shedding, dull dry coat and 2 anal gland expressions. I switched back to their previous food, poops were solid almost overnight, and within a week their shedding and coats were much improved.

I could be mistaken, but I believe someone may have posted on here that the shredded chicken in the Pro Plan formulas are just soy. I would recommend Pro Plan Large Breed Adult, without the shredded chicken.


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Acana large breed*

Wow about the soy chunks! Lately I have been looking at the shredded pieces and wondering to be honest. I have left over chicken in the fridge sometimes and it never looks like those shredded pieces. Wow. Eye opener for me! :doh: I thought I would put her on a better quality food as I am fearful of cancer.:hide:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Not familiar with Acana Large Breed Chicken, but have been feeding Acana Wild Prairie for more than a year with great results. WP is grain free, 60% protein, combination of chicken and fish.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy gets the Acana Pacifica, its grain free with a few types of fish. He loves it, looks great with small "perfect" poop. He was eating three cups but I dropped him down to two and a half. Next bag I'll try once of the other Acana grain free to give him a variety.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sydney gets Acana Grasslands - grain free as well. 

She loves it! She's been getting it for about a month now and her previously duller coat is now so shiny and soft! 

Highly recommend.


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

Do we need to feed the large breed adult to our goldens or can they go on regular dog foods for better choices? Sadie girl is 20 months old now. The Orijen does not have large breed adult. I was told today that Orijen is changing it's recipe. Taking the potato out to lower the glycemic spike. So much to know!!!!!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Corine Dokic said:


> Do we need to feed the large breed adult to our goldens or can they go on regular dog foods for better choices? Sadie girl is 20 months old now. The Orijen does not have large breed adult. I was told today that Orijen is changing it's recipe. Taking the potato out to lower the glycemic spike. So much to know!!!!!


All life stages dog foods are equally appropriate, so no you do not have to feed adult and I doubt there would be a difference


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Acana "all life stages" grain free regionals does seem to work for a lot of people; but they recently changed formulas while increasing price and downsizing the bags.

It's not available here in the U.S. but I know Canadians on other forum who are very pleased with the Canadian product Nutram. They feel it's a simple food that produces good results at a reasonable price. The adult formula should work fine for a 20 month old dog. Nutram Super Premium Pet Food: Nutram for Dogs: Adult


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Corine Dokic said:


> Do we need to feed the large breed adult to our goldens or can they go on regular dog foods for better choices? Sadie girl is 20 months old now. The Orijen does not have large breed adult. I was told today that Orijen is changing it's recipe. Taking the potato out to lower the glycemic spike. So much to know!!!!!


I do not believe Golden Retrievers need to be fed a "large breed" type food. A dog does need to be fed an appropriate amount based on his/her size. Max is about as big as any Golden, and he has thrived on Acana Wild Prairie. His coat is excellent, his stools are good and he has abundant energy.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I would only recommend large breed over Als if your dog is giant, like Macin he was 180 lbs and more than 200 when he was younger and more muscled, when we went camping we would only ever have him on a large breed kibble, some of the small differences can help with big dogs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

